# Regler in Java Programmieren



## lcv (12. Nov 2009)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein Applet geschrieben wo ein Auto animiert wird. Neben die Ansicht mit dem Auto sollen nun Regler, die die Werte der Variablen, so zum Beispiel die Geschwindigkeit des Autos anzeigen!
Wie kann ich das machen?
Wie wird ein Regler Programmiert?
Und wir kann ich die Aufteilung machen, dass rechts im Bild die Regler sind und links daneben das bisherige Programm!
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe,
LCV


----------



## Marco13 (12. Nov 2009)

Meinst du einen JSlider?


----------



## lcv (12. Nov 2009)

Naja ich brauch ne Möglichkeit mit so einem Slider den Wert von der Variable Geschindigkeit darzustellen... 
Wie mach ich das?
Und das darf vom Benutzer nicht verändert werden! Sondern nur reine Informationsanzeige!
Und so ein Jframe brauch ich. Weiß ich aber auch nicht wie das geht! Und mit nem Gui Builder will ichs nicht machen!


----------



## KrokoDiehl (12. Nov 2009)

Sun Tutorial: How to use Sliders


----------



## Gastredner (12. Nov 2009)

Wobei eine JProgressBar dazu wohl eher passen würde als ein JSlider:
How to Use Progress Bars (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)


----------



## lcv (23. Nov 2009)

Hey hab mich mal daran versucht
aber irgendwie wird nur das eine Panel auf der Linken seite angezeigt!
Links soll das gewohnte Applet sein!
Rechts daneben sollen 3 Jslider und 3 J Label

Hier mein Quelltext:


```
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.util.EventListener;


import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import java.util.Random;


import java.awt.*;


public class Zebrastreifen extends JApplet {
    private Random zufallszahl;
   
   
    @Override
    public void init() {

        bild = getImage(getCodeBase(), "bild.jpg");
        auto = getImage(getCodeBase(), "auto.gif");
        auto2 = getImage(getCodeBase(), "auto2.gif");
        fussgaenger1 = getImage(getCodeBase(), "fussgaenger1.gif");
        fussgaenger2 = getImage(getCodeBase(), "fussgaenger2.gif");
        fussgaenger3 = getImage(getCodeBase(), "fussgaenger3.gif");
       
        JPanel p = new JPanel() {
            @Override
            public void paintComponent(Graphics g) {
                super.paintComponent(g);
                g.drawImage(bild, 5, 100, this);
                if (autoSichtbar2) g.drawImage(auto, x, y, this);

                if (autoSichtbar) g.drawImage(auto2, o, k, this);
                if (fussganger1Sichtbar) g.drawImage(fussgaenger1, z, e, this);
                if (fussganger2Sichtbar) g.drawImage(fussgaenger2, i, h, this);
                if (fussganger3Sichtbar) g.drawImage(fussgaenger3, m, n, this);

            }
        };
        JPanel p2 = new JPanel() {
             @Override
        public void paintComponent(Graphics g) {
        JSlider geschwindigkeit1 = new javax.swing.JSlider();
        JLabel jLabel1 = new javax.swing.JLabel("Geschwindigkeit");
        JLabel jLabel2 = new javax.swing.JLabel("Bremsen");
        JSlider bremsen1 = new javax.swing.JSlider();
        JLabel  jLabel3 = new javax.swing.JLabel("Beschleunigen");
        JSlider beschleunigen1 = new javax.swing.JSlider();
         }
        
     
        };
        
        
        getContentPane().add(p);



        p.setSize(50, 50);
      
        p.setVisible(true);
          p2.setVisible(true);
        p2.setSize(600,200);

}
```


Was mache ich falsch?
Und wie kann ich die JSlider so machen, dass sie ihren Wert abhängig von einem Wert einer Variable ändern?
Und man gar nicht mehr im Applet selber ihren Wert verändern kann??!


Vielen Dank!

Ist wirklich sehr dringend. Bitte helft mir 

Danke schonmal
Liebe Grüße, 
LCV


----------



## Marco13 (23. Nov 2009)

Beschreib' mal genauer was du willst. In der paintComponent Components zu erstellen ist ... :autsch: ...Und ansonsten könntest du mal nach "How to use Layout Managers" suchen...


----------



## lcv (23. Nov 2009)

Ich will wissen was ich falsch gemacht habe. Weil es wird nur das Panel p angezeigt. 
Ich will links das Panel p und rechts davon panel p2!
Wie mache ich das?

Bzw wo liegt mein Denkfehler. Ich such nun schon seit 2 Wochen und komme leider nicht weiter!
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Marco13 (23. Nov 2009)

Innerhalb von zwei Wochen hast du weder was Compilierbares zustande gebracht, noch bist du auf die Idee gekommen, dir mal sowas wie Trail: Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing (The Java™ Tutorials) anzusehen?

Anders formuliert: Er zeigt nichts an, weil du ihm nicht sagst, dass er was anzeigen soll. Ein Programm ist nicht automatisch "richtig", nur weil Eclipse nichts mehr rot unterstreicht...  :noe:


```
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.util.EventListener;


import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import java.util.Random;


import java.awt.*;


public class Zebrastreifen extends JApplet
{
    Image bild;
    Image auto;
    Image auto2;
    Image fussgaenger1;
    Image fussgaenger2;
    Image fussgaenger3;
    boolean autoSichtbar;
    boolean autoSichtbar2;
    boolean fussganger1Sichtbar;
    boolean fussganger2Sichtbar;
    boolean fussganger3Sichtbar;
    int x, y, o, k, z, i, h, e, m, n; // <-- Bockmist...

    private Random zufallszahl;

    @Override
    public void init()
    {

        bild = getImage(getCodeBase(), "bild.jpg");
        auto = getImage(getCodeBase(), "auto.gif");
        auto2 = getImage(getCodeBase(), "auto2.gif");
        fussgaenger1 = getImage(getCodeBase(), "fussgaenger1.gif");
        fussgaenger2 = getImage(getCodeBase(), "fussgaenger2.gif");
        fussgaenger3 = getImage(getCodeBase(), "fussgaenger3.gif");

        JPanel p = new JPanel()
        {
            @Override
            public void paintComponent(Graphics g)
            {
                super.paintComponent(g);
                g.drawImage(bild, 5, 100, this);
                if (autoSichtbar2)
                    g.drawImage(auto, x, y, this);

                if (autoSichtbar)
                    g.drawImage(auto2, o, k, this);
                if (fussganger1Sichtbar)
                    g.drawImage(fussgaenger1, z, e, this);
                if (fussganger2Sichtbar)
                    g.drawImage(fussgaenger2, i, h, this);
                if (fussganger3Sichtbar)
                    g.drawImage(fussgaenger3, m, n, this);

            }
        };
        JPanel p2 = new JPanel();
        p2.setLayout(new GridLayout(0,1));
        p2.add(new javax.swing.JSlider());
        p2.add(new javax.swing.JLabel("Geschwindigkeit"));
        p2.add(new javax.swing.JLabel("Bremsen"));
        p2.add(new javax.swing.JSlider());
        p2.add(new javax.swing.JLabel("Beschleunigen"));
        p2.add(new javax.swing.JSlider());

        getContentPane().setLayout(new BorderLayout());
        getContentPane().add(p, BorderLayout.CENTER);
        getContentPane().add(p2, BorderLayout.WEST);

        p.setSize(50, 50);

        p.setVisible(true);
        p2.setVisible(true);
        p2.setSize(600, 200);

    }
}
```


----------



## lcv (23. Nov 2009)

Hey danke, das konnte ich gut umsetzen. Nun stellt sich mir noch die Frage, wie ich es machen kann, dass der JSilder den Wert einer Variable anzeigt? Und wie kann ich es machen, dass es nicht vom Benutzer veränderbar ist. Sondern eben nur den Wert von einer Variable widerspiegelt.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
Liebe Grüße, 
lcv


----------



## Marco13 (23. Nov 2009)

Ja, gut konntest du das umsetzen :lol:

```
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.applet.Applet;
import java.util.EventListener;


import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import java.util.Random;


import java.awt.*;


public class Zebrastreifen extends JApplet
{
    Image bild;
    Image auto;
    Image auto2;
    Image fussgaenger1;
    Image fussgaenger2;
    Image fussgaenger3;
    boolean autoSichtbar;
    boolean autoSichtbar2;
    boolean fussganger1Sichtbar;
    boolean fussganger2Sichtbar;
    boolean fussganger3Sichtbar;
    int x, y, o, k, z, i, h, e, m, n; // <-- Bockmist...

    private Random zufallszahl;

    private JSlider slider;

    @Override
    public void init()
    {

        bild = getImage(getCodeBase(), "bild.jpg");
        auto = getImage(getCodeBase(), "auto.gif");
        auto2 = getImage(getCodeBase(), "auto2.gif");
        fussgaenger1 = getImage(getCodeBase(), "fussgaenger1.gif");
        fussgaenger2 = getImage(getCodeBase(), "fussgaenger2.gif");
        fussgaenger3 = getImage(getCodeBase(), "fussgaenger3.gif");

        JPanel p = new JPanel()
        {
            @Override
            public void paintComponent(Graphics g)
            {
                super.paintComponent(g);
                g.drawImage(bild, 5, 100, this);
                if (autoSichtbar2)
                    g.drawImage(auto, x, y, this);

                if (autoSichtbar)
                    g.drawImage(auto2, o, k, this);
                if (fussganger1Sichtbar)
                    g.drawImage(fussgaenger1, z, e, this);
                if (fussganger2Sichtbar)
                    g.drawImage(fussgaenger2, i, h, this);
                if (fussganger3Sichtbar)
                    g.drawImage(fussgaenger3, m, n, this);

            }
        };
        JPanel p2 = new JPanel();
        p2.setLayout(new GridLayout(0,1));
        slider = new javax.swing.JSlider();
        p2.add(slider);

        Thread t = new Thread(new Runnable()
        {
            public void run()
            {
                float a = 0;
                while (true)
                {
                    a+=0.1f;
                    int b = (int)(50 + Math.sin(a)*50);
                    slider.setValue(b);
                    try
                    {
                        Thread.sleep(20);
                    }
                    catch (Exception e) {}
                }
            }
        });
        t.start();

        slider.setEnabled(false);
        p2.add(new javax.swing.JLabel("Geschwindigkeit"));
        p2.add(new javax.swing.JLabel("Bremsen"));
        p2.add(new javax.swing.JSlider());
        p2.add(new javax.swing.JLabel("Beschleunigen"));
        p2.add(new javax.swing.JSlider());

        getContentPane().setLayout(new BorderLayout());
        getContentPane().add(p, BorderLayout.CENTER);
        getContentPane().add(p2, BorderLayout.WEST);

        p.setSize(50, 50);

        p.setVisible(true);
        p2.setVisible(true);
        p2.setSize(600, 200);

    }
}
```
Sooo... dann halt ich mich mal eher raus...


----------



## hdi (24. Nov 2009)

Du solltest mal API lesen: Java Platform SE 6
Links Klasse JSlider und dann schau dir mal die Methoden davon an. Auch die Methoden die er erbt (stehen unter den eigenen Methoden). Das sollte all deine Fragen beantworten.


----------



## lcv (24. Nov 2009)

Danke für die Hilfe. 
Wollte das überhaupt nicht vorgekaut haben. Habe es mir auch selber erarbeitet. Weiß nicht was das soll wenn ich ne normale Frage stelle.
Ich beschäftige mich sehr viel damit und es ergeben sich eben Fragen. Dafür sollte doch ein Forum da sein?!

Naja egal. 

Ich habe nur noch eine kleine Frage..

Hier mein Quelltext

 JPanel p2 = new JPanel();
        p2.setLayout(new GridLayout(0,1));
        p2.add(new javax.swing.JLabel("Geschwindigkeit"));
        JSlider slider1 = new javax.swing.JSlider(0, 50);
        slider1.setEnabled(false);
      //  slider1.setValue(geschwindigkeit);
        slider1.setMinorTickSpacing( 1 ); 
        slider1.setMajorTickSpacing( 10 );
        slider1.setPaintTicks( true ); 
        slider1.setPaintLabels( true );

         Thread t = new Thread(new Runnable()
        {
            public void run()
            {
                float a = 0;
                while (true)
                {

                    slider1.setValue(geschindigkeit);
                    try
                    {
                        Thread.sleep(20);
                    }
                    catch (Exception e) {}
                }
            }
        });
        t.start();


        p2.add(slider1);
        p2.add(new javax.swing.JLabel(""));
        p2.add(new javax.swing.JLabel(""));
        p2.add(new javax.swing.JLabel("Bremsen"));
        JSlider slider2 = new javax.swing.JSlider(0, 50);
        slider2.setEnabled(false);       
      //  slider2.setValue(geschwindigkeit);
        slider2.setMinorTickSpacing( 1 ); 
        slider2.setMajorTickSpacing( 10 );
        slider2.setPaintTicks( true ); 
        slider2.setPaintLabels( true );
        p2.add(slider2);
        p2.add(new javax.swing.JLabel(""));
        p2.add(new javax.swing.JLabel(""));
        p2.add(new javax.swing.JLabel("Beschleunigen"));
        JSlider slider3 = new javax.swing.JSlider(0, 50);
        slider3.setEnabled(false);       
       // slider3.setValue(geschwindigkeit);
        slider3.setMinorTickSpacing( 1 ); 
        slider3.setMajorTickSpacing( 10 );
        slider3.setPaintTicks( true ); 
        slider3.setPaintLabels( true );
        p2.add(slider3);
        p2.add(new javax.swing.JLabel(""));
        p2.add(new javax.swing.JLabel(""));

        getContentPane().setLayout(new BorderLayout());
        getContentPane().add(p, BorderLayout.CENTER);
        getContentPane().add(p2, BorderLayout.WEST);


        p.setSize(10, 50);
        p2.setSize(400,0);
        p.setVisible(true);
        p2.setVisible(true);



Ich bekomme bei folgender Stelle eine Fehlermeldung: 

slider1.setValue(geschindigkeit);

local variable slider 1 is accessed from within inner class; needs to be declard final. 

Habe auch schon probiert den Silder mit Final davor zu erzeugen. Aber das war irgendwie auch falsch!

Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen!

Viele Grüße, 
lcv


----------

